# Opinions on the word 'poop'



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm working on a radio spot for the store and am featuring my Fromm's 4-star line in the commercial. It's a 60 second spot so I'm cramming a ton of info in there. Anyway, my hook was my first initial line and then at the end the promotion. I just got an email back today from the sales rep at the radio station saying her program director was nervous about the 'poop' line and afraid it may offend or disgust people. Also, she didn't want the end line in there about mentioning the radio station to receive the free bag of treats and $5 off any size bag of Fromm's food. I want it there for 2 reasons. One it will tell me how much traffic I get from the radio spot and 2, it will draw people in for free treats and $ off food. She said "Instead of putting "mention Froggy", I put ask about our Fromm specials this week, because it then puts a question/action into people's mind whereas sometimes people hear it and forget to mention it for the discount. If you'd like to put the specific offer in it, we can definitely find a way to work it in."

So I want to know what you all think. I'll paste my original commercial and then her revised commercial.

 Is your loved one low on energy? Putting on a few extra pounds? Not eating so healthy? Does their poop really stink? (SFX: Needle Stopping) WHAT? Pampered Pet Boutique on South Main Street in downtown Goshen has a solution for your pup. Check out their line of Fromm’s Four Star pet food. Whether your pooch or kitty gets bored eating the same thing, or you want to take advantage of the healthy benefits of rotating formulas without tummy upsets, Fromm’s Four Star is for you. Does Pork and Applesauce prepared with a savory blend of hand selected pork and fresh Wisconsin apples sound good to you? It does to your dog too. Or how about some SurfNTurf, a grain-free blend of fresh Wisconsin duck, wild salmon, chicken, hand-picked fruits & veggies, and real Wisconsin cheese. While at Pampered Pet Boutique, check out their vast line of harnesses, collars, treats, chews, holistic health care products, toys, apparel and more. At Pampered Pet Boutique on South Main Street in downtown Goshen…solving problems with good nutrition.

Mention Froggy this week and get $5 off any size bag of Fromm’s and a free bag of Fromm’s treats. (limit one per household)


Her revision of the commercial:
is your loved one low on energy? putting on a few extra pounds? not eating so healthy? does their waste just stink? (SFX: needle stopping) what? pampered pet boutique on south main street in downtown goshen has a solution for your pup. check out their line of fromm’s four star pet food. whether your pooch or kitty gets bored eating the same thing or you want to take advantage of the healthy benefits of rotating formulas without upsetting their tummies, fromm’s four star is for you. does pork and applesauce prepared with a savory blend of hand selected pork and fresh apples sound good? it sure does to your dog. how about some surf-n-turf? fresh wisconsin duck, wild salmon, chicken, handpicked fruits and veggies and real wisconsin cheese. while at pampered pet boutque, check out their line of harnesses, collars, treats, chews, holistic health care products, toys, apparel and more. solving problems with good nutrition happens at papmpered pet boutique on south main street in downtown goshen. ask about their fromm specials this week!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

(1) it doesn't offend me but I can see their concern and (2) you need to have the radio station name in there to get the discount as it sounds better and is more likely to get people in the store for a discount than the phrase "just ask about their discount this week"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Waste???? Did she really write "waste?" No normal person, other than a scientist, talks about his or her bodily functions as waste. And then on a radio spot, just hearing it, people could think "waist." I don't know why poop is so bad. Can't think of another word to use in that context. I think it's a cute commercial and also makes the food sound really good and healthy. 

I'm not sure about the Froggy reference. It's kind of out there and I don't think links to either the product or the store. So maybe mention "Fromms for me" or "Pamper my Pet" or something like that to know it was from the ad and also tie into the product or your store.

Is the commercial pre-recorded and is it with the dj doing it? I just ask because if you produce a commercial it's very often referring to the biz itself so instead of "check out their vast array" it would be "check out our vast array." If it's the dj or the station I guess they they would say "their" talking about your store. Just depends on style.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My thoughts exactly on the word 'poop'. I mean geeze, Dr. Oz does shows about poop all the time and it's humans he's talking about.

One of their radio personalities will be recording the commercial and if I get positive results from it, I''d like to eventually do one with Jett & Callie 'speaking' and then we would use 'our' when referring to the store. But that is a good point. Do we have the radio personality talk like it's his or her place?

Froggy is the radio station call name and I've heard other commercials where they say something like, mention you heard this on Froggy and get some kind of a special.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Do any of the radio station hosts have a dog? Maybe you can give them a bag of Fromm to try and they can include their own feedback in the commercial too. I know a lot of stations do that. I think it also helps the listeners associate more with the store and the product b/c the radio host had a good experience.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It doesn't offend me,
but if it bothers them you could change it to:
"Does your loved one have GAS?"

If they don't want the radio station mentioned for the discount,
all you would need is a code word of such,
that way you would know that customer came from hearing it on the radio.
Like : "Mention the words "Four Star" and get $5 off any size bag of Fromm’s and a free bag of Fromm’s treats. (limit one per household).

Or whatever word you think is suited.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

"Poop" doesn't offend me either and I agree that you should have them mention something involving the radio to get the offer to measure its success. Can you say "mention you heard this on the radio" instead of Froggy? Although if your ad is going to run across other stations that might not work, but if it's just one, it might.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- first of all -- this is not a print add. With radio adds, less is more. You don't want the announcer to seem rushed. The really big point that you want to get across and have the listener remember is PAMPERED PET BOUTIQUE. The might get some of the other things that you've stuffed into the commercial -- but ultimately you want them to get PAMPERED PET BOUTIQUE.

I have done a brief rewrite of what you have above. In timing it, you will go over the 60 seconds if you put in the last line about mentioning Froggy. You will be right at 60 second without this line if read in a normal speed.

Also, please don't start with "Is your loved one" -- that makes me think of a spouse or child -- not a pet.

Pampered Pet Boutique want to knows - is your beloved pet low on energy? Putting on extra pounds? Having pottie problems? It may be their food!!! Pampered Pet Boutique has your solution. Fromm’s Four Start pet food. Whether your pooch or kitty seems to get bored eating the same thing , or you want to take advantage of the healthy benefits of rotating food without tummy upsets, Pampered Pet Boutique has the answer - Fromm’s Four Star.
Does Pork and Applesauce prepared with a savory blend of hand selected pork and fresh Wisconsin apples sound good to you? Or how about some SurfNTurf, a grain-free blend of fresh Wisconsin duck, wild salmon, chicken, hand-picked fruits & veggies, and real Wisconsin cheese? It does to your dog too.
And don’t forget to check out Pampered Pet Boutique’s vast line of pet products including harnesses, collars, treats, chews, holistic health products, toys, apparel and more. 
Pampered Pet Boutique – on South Main in downtown Goshen. Pampered Pet Boutique – solving problems with good nutrition!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

We've timed it and a radio announcer can do it under 60 seconds without rushing as my original script if we don't do the promotion. We have to cut a few words if we do the promotion. 

I guess I was thinking by starting out with 'Is your loved one' being kind of the 'hook' at getting their attention because you do think you are talking about a spouse or child until the line 'does their poop really stink?'. Then the sound affect of the needle stopping and WHAT??? But maybe it won't be as clever or clear as I thought it would.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Crystal -- first of all -- this is not a print add. With radio adds, less is more. You don't want the announcer to seem rushed. The really big point that you want to get across and have the listener remember is PAMPERED PET BOUTIQUE. The might get some of the other things that you've stuffed into the commercial -- but ultimately you want them to get PAMPERED PET BOUTIQUE.
> 
> I have done a brief rewrite of what you have above. In timing it, you will go over the 60 seconds if you put in the last line about mentioning Froggy. You will be right at 60 second without this line if read in a normal speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Poop either, but the bigger question is would that line cause people to focus on the poop question more than on the main idea of coming out to Pampered Pet Boutique. 

I have to say, I HATE the change to waste. For a different alternative, how about something like: "Does cleanup make you hold your nose?" 

I agree with Lynn, less is more, but repetitions of the name of Pampered Pet Boutique are the most important elements.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I like Lynn's version.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I didn't mean to step on toes, but my father owned a large radio station in Phoenix and all of my relatives own stations across the South. My mom was a newspaper reporter. So, I've been involved in radio most all of my life. Just trying to help.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Poop doesn't offend me but, honestly, to me their are no "levels" to the smell of poop ... it's all stinky and I wouldn't change foods because of it. I like the other reasons for considering a change, though, and might add to that list "Coat dull and drab?"

As for the discount, I'd keep it as Froggy or change it to Fromms. Changing it to "ask about this week's discount" could mislead people into believing you have a discount that changes from week to week and I'd hate to think a customer might come in 3 weeks from now, find out there is no discount, and walk out feeling misled.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Crystal -- I didn't mean to step on toes, but my father owned a large radio station in Phoenix and all of my relatives own stations across the South. My mom was a newspaper reporter. So, I've been involved in radio most all of my life. Just trying to help.


Oh heavens no you didn't step on toes at all. I appreciate any and all feed back since this is my first radio ad. I'm really wanting something a bit funny and clever so that was my line of thinking on the original. But if it doesn't translate well to a listening audience, I need to know that before I do the commercial.:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like Lynn's version also, and agree w/Carina----P P B is the word that you want to stick in the mind! It is a GO!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Poop doesn't offend me but, honestly, to me their are *no "levels" to the smell of poop ... it's all stinky* and I wouldn't change foods because of it. I like the other reasons for considering a change, though, and might add to that list "Coat dull and drab?"
> 
> As for the discount, I'd keep it as Froggy or change it to Fromms. Changing it to "ask about this week's discount" could mislead people into believing you have a discount that changes from week to week and I'd hate to think a customer might come in 3 weeks from now, find out there is no discount, and walk out feeling misled.


Mary -- I'll have you know that Tyler's poo doesn't stink.:shocked: It' smells like sweet flowers :Flowers 2: (when I'm wearing a gas mask that is:HistericalSmiley. In all honesty, now that he's off dog food it really doesn't smell. Or maybe I'm the one who needs the Zyrtec? :blink:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Poop doesn't offend me but, _*honestly, to me their are no "levels" to the smell of poop ... it's all stinky and I wouldn't change foods because of it.*_ I like the other reasons for considering a change, though, and might add to that list "Coat dull and drab?"
> 
> As for the discount, I'd keep it as Froggy or change it to Fromms. Changing it to "ask about this week's discount" could mislead people into believing you have a discount that changes from week to week and I'd hate to think a customer might come in 3 weeks from now, find out there is no discount, and walk out feeling misled.


Seriously?? Wow. I can tell a HUGE difference from the dogs that I've fostered and how it changed once I got them on better food. My trainer and I were talking about it too because she can tell whose feeding a crummy food in puppy socialization classes for the same reason. In fact, the whole reason this commercial took on this concept was when the sales person from the radio station was in, so was a company called Oodles of Doodles that clean up people's yard. And they were checking out my food because they want to suggest to some of their customers that perhaps their dogs would do better with a change of food. She was talking about how gross and super smelly poop is when they are on a crummy food.

I'm betting you've not noticed much of a difference because you've always fed a better food. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think poop is a very dependable kind of word---afterall, you can spell it forward or backward & it is still POOP!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary -- I'll have you know that Tyler's poo doesn't stink.:shocked: It' smells like sweet flowers :Flowers 2: (when I'm wearing a gas mask that is:HistericalSmiley. In all honesty, now that he's off dog food it really doesn't smell. Or maybe I'm the one who needs the Zyrtec? :blink:


:w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Mary -- I'll have you know that Tyler's poo doesn't stink.:shocked: It' smells like sweet flowers :Flowers 2: (when I'm wearing a gas mask that is:HistericalSmiley. In all honesty, now that he's off dog food it really doesn't smell. Or maybe I'm the one who needs the Zyrtec? :blink:


:smrofl::rofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I think poop is a very dependable kind of word---afterall, you can spell it forward or backward & it is still POOP!


:smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just remembered that about 5 yrs. ago my Greek neighbor came to me and asked if I would help her find homes for her "poopies." I finally realized she meant "puppies." True story.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I just remembered that about 5 yrs. ago my Greek neighbor came to me and asked if I would help her find homes for her "poopies." I finally realized she meant "puppies." True story.


Sandi, that's hysterical!!!
When my niece was 2 yrs old, she was talking to my Mother's next door neighbor and pointing to herself and saying "pooh, pooh." The neighbor says "poo, that's disgusting. Go tell Aunt Kerry." I'm hysterical laughing telling the neighbor that Laura was showing her Winnie the Pooh on her nightgown. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxo

PS Crystal, I personally like poo poo so much better. LOL
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys crack me up.:HistericalSmiley: If you can sell me a food that doesn't produce poop as the end result I'd definitely be interested. But personally the health benefits of feeding a different food, i.e., more energy, less tartar, sparkling eyes, glossy coat, would grab my interest far more than the benefit of a more pleasant smelling poop. Whether scented or unscented, poop is dirty, gross, yucky, and full of bacteria, and should be picked up immediately and disposed of properly.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I like Lynn's version because it is clear, concise, and gets your message out but most importantly like Lynn said it repeats the name of your store. Good luck and I hope it brings you lots of business.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say if Dr. Oz can have tv shows about it, it's ok to say out loud. How about poopies???? :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MaryH said:


> You guys crack me up.:HistericalSmiley: If you can sell me a food that doesn't produce poop as the end result I'd definitely be interested. But personally the health benefits of feeding a different food, i.e., more energy, less tartar, sparkling eyes, glossy coat, would grab my interest far more than the benefit of a more pleasant smelling poop. Whether scented or unscented, poop is dirty, gross, yucky, and full of bacteria, and should be picked up immediately and disposed of properly.


 
Yeah but think about all that free furtilizer you'd be missing out on...:HistericalSmiley:

They call it poo on Legally Blonde... Pwesonally I'm not ofended by poop,like others have said,Dr.Oz says it all the time,leaves no guess work.
"Waste" defiantaly out,it's even hard to disern that on radio any way. Poo,poo poo or poop any of those threee,easily understood on radio. 

Poo or poo poo is a little funnier than poop. Of course there's doo doo..now that's funny...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Years ago, Science Diet said it produces less waste from your dog when they consume their product. Waste is acceptable and understood more than any other word. Poop is not that desirable if you're eating breakfast and listening to the radio. Arrrg! Is their potty waste a problem might work. Wording is so important in radio since there are no visuals.


----------

